# TV-Magazin sucht Unterwasserwelt...



## Annett (23. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Heute erreichte uns folgende Anfrage per Kontaktformular:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer sich angesprochen fühlt und seinen Garten/Teich für eine solche Reportage zur Verfügung stellen möchte, kann sich an Joachim, Frank, Jürgen oder mich wenden. 
Wir geben die mitgesendeten Kontakt-Daten dann per PN weiter. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass kein Spider/Spammer etc. an diese Daten kommt.

Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn man hinterher den Ausstrahlungstermin erfahren könnte.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: TV-Magazin sucht Unterwasserwelt...*

Also Pool hätte ich


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: TV-Magazin sucht Unterwasserwelt...*

 Uwe, dann können wir Dich ja endlich auch im TV so sehen  

"The Godfather of Koi-Pond-Pool Uwe"


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: TV-Magazin sucht Unterwasserwelt...*

_Schubs...._

Noch irgendwer Interesse? Bisher haben sich nur zwei Teichbesitzer bei mir gemeldet. 

Es gibt doch unter uns sicherlich noch mehr Leutchen, die eine ganze Wasserlandschaft samt Umfeld (oder eben auch nicht mehr  ) zu bieten haben, oder?


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: TV-Magazin sucht Unterwasserwelt...*

Hi,

also dafür iss meine Teich-/Gartenlandschaft nicht aufwendig genug..

Vllt. könnte das ja in ein zwei Jahren was werden wenn der Um-/Ausbau fertig ist und alles wieder schön grünt und blüht.....


----------



## wp-3d (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: TV-Magazin sucht Unterwasserwelt...*

O.K.

in 1-2 Jahren hätte ich auch etwas, Anfang ist gemacht.
22 qm Wasser sind schon eingelassen.
 

Ich denke die Anlage von Friedhelm ( Toschbär ) würde gut passen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: TV-Magazin sucht Unterwasserwelt...*

Hast du umgebaut Werner ? Hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## wp-3d (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: TV-Magazin sucht Unterwasserwelt...*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hast du umgebaut Werner ? Hab ich was verpasst ?



Hallo Uwe,

ich baue nicht um, es wird zu meinem kleinen Teich und meinen 6 Mürtelkübel mein 7. Gewässer, nur etwas größer ich hatte ja schon Komplexse .


----------

